# Male Rabbit Urgently Needing New Home



## Little Critters Sanctuary (Jan 17, 2012)

Male Rabbit, we got told he was a mini lop eared but we not sure about this as he is bigger then a mini & as big ears, approx 1 year old, lovely silver fox in colour, is friendly & loves a hug. The only thing the owners who past him to us have kept indoors all the time they had him so he would have to be a indoor rabbit for some one, he as been out in the summer in a run but only twice we were told. At the moment is very unhappy because we had to put him in a hutch in our rabbit shed because we have our own female indoor rabbit so we urgently need to find him a good loving home with someone who as experience of keeping indoor rabbits as we sure he make a great pet for someone. Will add that we tried him out in a run & he didn't seem that keen on it but sure over time he will get use to going out for a run. We ask a £10 donation for any rabbit rehomed from us. We do have a good size indoor cage with extras available for a reasonable price again the money going back into the sanctuary.
Collection Only from Neston, Cheshire.

If you like to offer him a home please email us.
Thanks Little Critters Sanctuary.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Looks like a lion head or a lion head cross to me, looks nothing like a minilop. Is he neutered? I'm concerned he is in a shed in the cold after being a house rabbit for so long, that temperature change will be huge at this time of year, he won't have the winter coat. Is vaccinated?


----------



## Little Critters Sanctuary (Jan 17, 2012)

crofty said:


> Looks like a lion head or a lion head cross to me, looks nothing like a minilop. Is he neutered? I'm concerned he is in a shed in the cold after being a house rabbit for so long, that temperature change will be huge at this time of year, he won't have the winter coat. Is vaccinated?


Hi, we thought he was not a mini lop but suppose the owners who bought him can only go by what they are told by the pet shop, he is not neutered or vaccinated, all our rabbits are due to be vaccinated soon as we have them done every 6 months so if he is still with us he will be done, he as been treated for mites as he did have a bit of fur lost at the back of is neck but we or our vet could not find any mites on him, Is we are also concerned that he is in the shed thats the reason for him being up for rehoming, sadly we can house him inside as we have a female house rabbit but we have been bringing him in every night to sit with us for a bit, the shed does have a heater & light because we feel all rabbits living in sheds for the winter should have this, our rabbits stay in the shed over the winter but if we have a nice day they get a run out in there runs.

Are you replying to the post to offer the rabbit a new loving home?

Thanks Little Critters Sanctuary.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Little Critters Sanctuary said:


> Hi, we thought he was not a mini lop but suppose the owners who bought him can only go by what they are told by the pet shop, he is not neutered or vaccinated, all our rabbits are due to be vaccinated soon as we have them done every 6 months so if he is still with us he will be done, he as been treated for mites as he did have a bit of fur lost at the back of is neck but we or our vet could not find any mites on him, Is we are also concerned that he is in the shed thats the reason for him being up for rehoming, sadly we can house him inside as we have a female house rabbit but we have been bringing him in every night to sit with us for a bit, the shed does have a heater & light because we feel all rabbits living in sheds for the winter should have this, our rabbits stay in the shed over the winter but if we have a nice day they get a run out in there runs.
> 
> Are you replying to the post to offer the rabbit a new loving home?
> 
> Thanks Little Critters Sanctuary.


No, I wish I could but I often hear about people looking for a particular rabbit from a rescue. I've never heard of your sanctuary before? Are you a registered charity? Its a shame you don't routinely neuter or vaccinate new buns as this would help rehome him. May be worth putting an appeal of rabbits united forum as he needs a home quickly, the link is in my signature.

I hope he finds a home soon


----------



## Little Critters Sanctuary (Jan 17, 2012)

crofty said:


> No, I wish I could but I often hear about people looking for a particular rabbit from a rescue. I've never heard of your sanctuary before? Are you a registered charity? Its a shame you don't routinely neuter or vaccinate new buns as this would help rehome him. May be worth putting an appeal of rabbits united forum as he needs a home quickly, the link is in my signature.
> 
> I hope he finds a home soon


So you just doing what many do on these forums, apply to post but not offering him a home or any help to get a home. Can see you just offering advice which would of been alright if we ask for advice but clearly we didn't! We just don't understand why people really need to do this when clearly there is a advice part on forum which I am sure if we need advice we would put it a post on for it. We don't not neuter for a few reasons, 1/ being if its a single male & going to be a house rabbit on its own like this little guy then see no point in putting them through it, 2/ the cost as we have a few rabbits coming through but we do advise people on neutering & leave to there choice to have it done or not. 3/ We have 4 male rabbits living singly that have not been neuter & all live in the shed in the winter fine & run in their own runs in the garden fine. We don't see why getting him neutered would get him a home quicker because surely if the person want him as pet to be kept on is own they would see no need to have him done, also the little rabbit is so friendly & tame, we will feel he be fine not done if the right home can be found for him & we will make sure the right home is found! Like we have said we do get all our rabbits vaccinate every 6 months but we were advise by our vet that with ours coming to be done very soon this male rabbit if still here can be done then, if not we will advise new owner he will need to be vaccinate, again its to keep the cost down for us as we are self run/funded, non profit making sanctuary.

We are on Rabbits United & not had one single reply from it!

Little Critters Sanctuary.


----------



## Little Critters Sanctuary (Jan 17, 2012)

Little Critters Sanctuary said:


> Male Rabbit, we got told he was a mini lop eared but we not sure about this as he is bigger then a mini & as big ears, approx 1 year old, lovely silver fox in colour, is friendly & loves a hug. The only thing the owners who past him to us have kept indoors all the time they had him so he would have to be a indoor rabbit for some one, he as been out in the summer in a run but only twice we were told. At the moment is very unhappy because we had to put him in a hutch in our rabbit shed because we have our own female indoor rabbit so we urgently need to find him a good loving home with someone who as experience of keeping indoor rabbits as we sure he make a great pet for someone. Will add that we tried him out in a run & he didn't seem that keen on it but sure over time he will get use to going out for a run. We ask a £10 donation for any rabbit rehomed from us. We do have a good size indoor cage with extras available for a reasonable price again the money going back into the sanctuary.
> Collection Only from Neston, Cheshire.
> 
> If you like to offer him a home please email us.
> Thanks Little Critters Sanctuary.


We are going to waver the donation this time to try find the rabbit a good loving indoor home as he needs to find one asap.


----------



## Little Critters Sanctuary (Jan 17, 2012)

Little Critters Sanctuary said:


> So you just doing what many do on these forums, apply to post but not offering him a home or any help to get a home. Can see you just offering advice which would of been alright if we ask for advice but clearly we didn't! We just don't understand why people really need to do this when clearly there is a advice part on forum which I am sure if we need advice we would put it a post on for it. We don't not neuter for a few reasons, 1/ being if its a single male & going to be a house rabbit on its own like this little guy then see no point in putting them through it, 2/ the cost as we have a few rabbits coming through but we do advise people on neutering & leave to there choice to have it done or not. 3/ We have 4 male rabbits living singly that have not been neuter & all live in the shed in the winter fine & run in their own runs in the garden fine. We don't see why getting him neutered would get him a home quicker because surely if the person want him as pet to be kept on is own they would see no need to have him done, also the little rabbit is so friendly & tame, we will feel he be fine not done if the right home can be found for him & we will make sure the right home is found! Like we have said we do get all our rabbits vaccinate every 6 months but we were advise by our vet that with ours coming to be done very soon this male rabbit if still here can be done then, if not we will advise new owner he will need to be vaccinate, again its to keep the cost down for us as we are self run/funded, non profit making sanctuary.
> 
> We are on Rabbits United & not had one single reply from it!
> 
> Little Critters Sanctuary.


Sorry our mistake its not Rabbits United that we have a post on but we have tried to join there but had trouble getting on sadly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

Little Critters Sanctuary said:


> So you just doing what many do on these forums, apply to post but not offering him a home or any help to get a home. Can see you just offering advice which would of been alright if we ask for advice but clearly we didn't! We just don't understand why people really need to do this when clearly there is a advice part on forum which I am sure if we need advice we would put it a post on for it. We don't not neuter for a few reasons, 1/ being if its a single male & going to be a house rabbit on its own like this little guy then see no point in putting them through it, 2/ the cost as we have a few rabbits coming through but we do advise people on neutering & leave to there choice to have it done or not. 3/ We have 4 male rabbits living singly that have not been neuter & all live in the shed in the winter fine & run in their own runs in the garden fine. We don't see why getting him neutered would get him a home quicker because surely if the person want him as pet to be kept on is own they would see no need to have him done, also the little rabbit is so friendly & tame, we will feel he be fine not done if the right home can be found for him & we will make sure the right home is found! Like we have said we do get all our rabbits vaccinate every 6 months but we were advise by our vet that with ours coming to be done very soon this male rabbit if still here can be done then, if not we will advise new owner he will need to be vaccinate, again its to keep the cost down for us as we are self run/funded, non profit making sanctuary.
> 
> We are on Rabbits United & not had one single reply from it!
> 
> Little Critters Sanctuary.


I suggest you pull your neck in, on a public forum we are allowed to post on what we wish, what Crofty bought up was very valid and as a "rescue" you should be used to these questions. Especially about moving the poor rabbit outside, in a heated shed or not that is a dangerous thing to do.
I also suggest you do a little bit more research on neutering rabbits as there are a *lot* of benefits for does and bucks.
The fact you don't routinely vaccinate is also a concern of mine, if you can't afford to run a rescue then I am afraid there is only one choice, don't.. I know plenty of self funded rescues that both routinely vaccinate and neuter as a matter of course so that is a weak excuse IMO


----------



## Little Critters Sanctuary (Jan 17, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I suggest you pull your neck in, on a public forum we are allowed to post on what we wish, what Crofty bought up was very valid and as a "rescue" you should be used to these questions. Especially about moving the poor rabbit outside, in a heated shed or not that is a dangerous thing to do.
> I also suggest you do a little bit more research on neutering rabbits as there are a *lot* of benefits for does and bucks.
> The fact you don't routinely vaccinate is also a concern of mine, if you can't afford to run a rescue then I am afraid there is only one choice, don't.. I know plenty of self funded rescues that both routinely vaccinate and neuter as a matter of course so that is a weak excuse IMO


Here we go again someone else jumping on the bandwagon!! Yes we know its a public forum but will state clearly again the post is about finding the rabbit a good loving home not about the anything else! Yes fine to ask questions but should they not be about the topic on the post ?? yes questions about the rabbit are more then welcome & will be answered. Again some else jumping before they know the full facts to why we had to take him in & again we don't feel this is the place to be talking about that but will say at the moment the rabbit is doing really well & putting outside as done no harm what so ever, he comes in every night so is happy & is getting the company he needs.

We don't need to do any research we already know the do's & don't of not neutering & again will say this post is not about that, we have already said what we do about vaccinating so not going over that again just don't feel we have to explain our actions to anyone, we are not a rescue, we are sanctuary & its not about what we can afford & not afford, its about what needs to be done so we can carry on saving more animals as a lot of animals don't come in with anything so that cost comes to us, anyway don't see what right you have to attack us or our sanctuary when you don't know the first thing about us & its not us who should be winding in our necks in, its ones who jump on posts that they don't really need to do as all they are doing is taking away the chance of finding a good loving home for the rabbits, which we find very sad, so please now can we get back to what this post is all about which is finding a good home for the rabbit.


----------



## Little Critters Sanctuary (Jan 17, 2012)

Good news the rabbit as now been offer a new loving home, living indoors as a house rabbit, he goes to is new home on sunday. :smile5:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

Little Critters Sanctuary said:


> Here we go again someone else jumping on the bandwagon!! Yes we know its a public forum but will state clearly again the post is about finding the rabbit a good loving home not about the anything else! Yes fine to ask questions but should they not be about the topic on the post ?? yes questions about the rabbit are more then welcome & will be answered. Again some else jumping before they know the full facts to why we had to take him in & again we don't feel this is the place to be talking about that but will say at the moment the rabbit is doing really well & putting outside as done no harm what so ever, he comes in every night so is happy & is getting the company he needs.
> 
> We don't need to do any research we already know the do's & don't of not neutering & again will say this post is not about that, we have already said what we do about vaccinating so not going over that again just don't feel we have to explain our actions to anyone, we are not a rescue, we are sanctuary & its not about what we can afford & not afford, its about what needs to be done so we can carry on saving more animals as a lot of animals don't come in with anything so that cost comes to us, anyway don't see what right you have to attack us or our sanctuary when you don't know the first thing about us & its not us who should be winding in our necks in, its ones who jump on posts that they don't really need to do as all they are doing is taking away the chance of finding a good loving home for the rabbits, which we find very sad, so please now can we get back to what this post is all about which is finding a good home for the rabbit.


I have to say your whole attitude has put me off ever rehoming from you, no one has attacked.
Valid questions were asked, you got defensive for what ever reason


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you obviously do need to do research as you have clearly stated you have 4 intact males living alone, and you plan to rehome them to live alone in a life of solitude, that is no life for such a social creature as a rabbit 
they would all be MUCH happier neutered and paired up 

i think you need to reasses your attitude, i wasnt actually going to say anything, but with the way you have been kicking off at people raising VALID points.......

your the only one attacking people...... feel free to attack me too


----------



## Little Critters Sanctuary (Jan 17, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I have to say your whole attitude has put me off ever rehoming from you, no one has attacked.
> Valid questions were asked, you got defensive for what ever reason


:lol: Look people replied to the post & we answered simples! there was no attitude just fed up with certain people feeling they need to jump on post that they are clearly not offering the rabbit a home but just want to give unwanted advice & what they feel is right or wrong, they had the freedom of speech to do that so we have the freedom of speech to answer it, look if people feel the need to jump on post & offer advice where not wanted then clearly they have to take the reply's they get bad or good! Look if we wanted advice then we would put a post on for advice, this post was about finding the rabbit a new loving home & the only reason that you & the others that answer this post is because you are all upset that we have answer you back & not jumped to everything you say, not everyone is going to agree, god the world would be a great place if that happened!
Why don't people if they have concerns about any post reply in private to the person instead of attacking them in their post just to make themselves look special & that they think they know it all, which is a load of rubbish as we all learn something new when keeping animals but we need to share any stuff like this in the right place on the forum not on a post were some is trying hard to find the rabbit a good loving home.

As for your comment about rehoming from us, your jumping the gun a bit, who said we would let you rehome from us!!!!


----------



## Little Critters Sanctuary (Jan 17, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> you obviously do need to do research as you have clearly stated you have 4 intact males living alone, and you plan to rehome them to live alone in a life of solitude, that is no life for such a social creature as a rabbit
> they would all be MUCH happier neutered and paired up
> 
> i think you need to reasses your attitude, i wasnt actually going to say anything, but with the way you have been kicking off at people raising VALID points.......
> ...


 Yes we agree rise valid points when they are need because all these people are doing is putting people off giving the rabbit a new home which is what the post is about, like we have already said we are all not going to agree & we all have different thoughts on care & ideas for rabbits, there is no attitude, we are just putting our point a cross which clearly we can see were not allowed to do but others are allowed to jump all over our post for no other reason then they think they know best!

Yes we have four male rabbits but we never said we are rehoming them out these rabbits are staying with us, they are in the shed for the winter months which we do every year, the shed is heated, as a light & they have radio, least they are not outside in the winter months like some people do, in the summer months they each have there own hutches which are all 6ft in size & all have 6ft runs, they are vaccanited every six months, they are all very happy & before you attack us & our sanctuary maybe take a moment to think why these rabbits came into us in the first place & why they might have to live by themselves before jumping! 
Willow Lionhead male was dumped outside by its owner, took us two days to catch him, he is very shy but such a lovely rabbit but likes to be by himself, he is one very brave bunny nothing & we mean nothing scrares this little fella.
Jenson, Rex male was being sold off cheap in a pet shop because he was growing big & he was a bully to the other bunnys, we don't normally help pet shops but a friend told us & when we went to see him, we just had to bring him home with us, sadly we know this is not the right thing to do but we knew he would be our pet, he is a bit shy but so cute & he knows it, gives lovely hugs.
Marriot, english cross was another rabbit dumped out by its owner, not sure how long this little guy was out for before being caught & pass over to us, he is so friendly & very cute, again loves to give hugs but must say he was not like that when we got him but again he don't seem to like other bunnys Leon,Grey rex male that was dumped by a rabbit breeder because he was not suitable for breeding from but he as been scared by owner but seems to be ok with us as he can see we are not going to do any harm to him.
Then we have Bella (english cross) our indoor female rabbit, rescued from a pet shop, we been asked to help by this pet shop to take in some hamsters that had been dumper outside the shop, we went to get the hamsters, the shop owner said that she had a bunny that she was having trouble with & ask us to take a look, on looking we saw this group of female bunnys in a indoor cage & in the corner was this little girl to us she looked dead but when the shop owner open the door she did move, we ask if she taken her to see a vet, she said she had no vet, which we found a bit odd, so we offer to take her to ours as we get a discount with being a sanctuary, she said no, which got our back up, so why she went to put hamsters in cage for us to take, we had a chat & when shop owner came back we ask her again about the vet but still saying no, so by this time I (Ian) was getting annoyed with the owner so I went to the cage took the rabbit out put her in my coat to keep her warm & told owner I was taking her, we went straight to our vets, we honestly thought she was going to have to be put a sleep but we give her a fighting chance, I spent two weeks fighting to save her, had to feed & give her water by hand, she pulled through & as come a loving member of our family, she is so cute & a bit of a daddys girl with me nursing back to health, she loves cuddles & running around the place as if she is the boss but would not have her any other way.
Then there is Beethovan the rabbit up for rehoming, the reason he came into us is because sadly its owner had a complete breakdown & could no longer care for him, she was no longer also not capble of caring of her own child, her hubby was doing all the work & also holding down a full time job so we felt we had to help even though we knew he could not live indoors as we have Bella indoors but we felt sure he would find a good loving home because he is so cute & hopeful if the home check goes alright he will have is new home living indoors.

So before you going attacking us & sanctuary give us a chance, we are not kids, we are adults in our 40s & have been caring for animals since we both were kids.

Ian & Carol
Little Critters Sanctuary.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

big woo, every single one of my 57 (yes thats right 57) current ressidents arrived to me in similar ways, they are ALL neutered (species apropriate) and vac, you say your male rabbits wouldnt live together... how the hell do you know without NEUTERING THEM AND TRYING.
your attitude is amazingly childish, for an "adult in your 40s" you certainly have a lot of growing up to do
just because you have been looking after animals since you were a child, does not mean you know best, as things progress, research into the needs of animals does too, you need to keep up to date

get your poor lonely residant bunnies neutered and try to introduce them to each other, they will be so much happier

you want to give attitude, so can i love


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am sorry but if you cannot afford to at LEAST routinely vaccinate the animal that come into your care, then you should NOT take any more in. You are not rescuing them, you are taking them from one hopeless situation into another.

It is such a shame there are people out there so naive, and unwilling to listen to life-changing advice. Age is unimportant...some of the most informed people I know with animals are in fact in their twenties.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Little Critters Sanctuary said:


> :lol: Look people replied to the post & we answered simples! there was no attitude just fed up with certain people feeling they need to jump on post that they are clearly not offering the rabbit a home but just want to give unwanted advice & what they feel is right or wrong, they had the freedom of speech to do that so we have the freedom of speech to answer it, look if people feel the need to jump on post & offer advice where not wanted then clearly they have to take the reply's they get bad or good! Look if we wanted advice then we would put a post on for advice, this post was about finding the rabbit a new loving home & the only reason that you & the others that answer this post is because you are all upset that we have answer you back & not jumped to everything you say, not everyone is going to agree, god the world would be a great place if that happened!
> Why don't people if they have concerns about any post reply in private to the person instead of attacking them in their post just to make themselves look special & that they think they know it all, which is a load of rubbish as we all learn something new when keeping animals but we need to share any stuff like this in the right place on the forum not on a post were some is trying hard to find the rabbit a good loving home.
> 
> As for your comment about rehoming from us, your jumping the gun a bit, who said we would let you rehome from us!!!!


Your exact reply to Crofty



> So you just doing what many do on these forums, apply to post but not offering him a home or any help to get a home.


That my friend is attitude
Someone that is running a good rescue/sanctuary has NO problems answering questions in public WITHOUT having a go at people.

And as for your last comment I suggest you research who you are giving the attitude ALL but 3 of my 30 animals are rescued (either from actual rescues or rehomes), ALL are neutered/spayed vaccinated and with same species friends if needed.

Seriously your attitude sucks and if you can't see that then I feel for the animals you need to rehome as I know a few that will just walk away :nonod:


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree with the others that it is really important to do research. I personally know a lot about my animals but I spend hours apon hours every week researching from health complaints and their treatments to the best housing and enrichment for them as I feel you can never stop learning even if it is reading about a new product someone has tried that isn't very good or could be harmful.

The RWAF run conferences which are attended by experienced owners and vets each year. Surely if you can know everyting just by keeping a species for along time then the RWAF would be wasting their time.

From what I can see of the other advice given, particularly Crofty at the start, people were trying to give you a "heads-up" on what other rescues are doing in order for you to be able to compete with the others as owners now expect their rescue bun to come neutered, vaccinated and even bonded when they don't have a single existing rabbit.

Good news that he has a home now though.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

disgusting I cant believe you call yourself a rescue centre, yet you have just given that rabbit away to someone who could purposefully breed from him, accidently put him with a supposed male that turns out to be female, or he could even escape and get to a female.


----------



## Little Critters Sanctuary (Jan 17, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> disgusting I cant believe you call yourself a rescue centre, yet you have just given that rabbit away to someone who could purposefully breed from him, accidently put him with a supposed male that turns out to be female, or he could even escape and get to a female.


Have you read what you have put, are you stupid or what, the people who have took him want just him as a house rabbit & don't want to breed from him its more for company for them. You are jumping the gun at bit who says they are going to put another rabbit with him & surely they are not as stupid as you are making yourself out to be as I am they are capble of doing the right thing by the rabbit. Your comment over it might escape & get to a female is very unbelievable to say the least. You are creating problem were clearly the is no problems the only problems are by the people who jump on this threads to do no more then cause upset because they think they know it all but just goes to show how much they do know going by some of the comments here! :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Little Critters Sanctuary said:


> Have you read what you have put, are you stupid or what, the people who have took him want just him as a house rabbit & don't want to breed from him its more for company for them. You are jumping the gun at bit who says they are going to put another rabbit with him & surely they are not as stupid as you are making yourself out to be as I am they are capble of doing the right thing by the rabbit. Your comment over it might escape & get to a female is very unbelievable to say the least. You are creating problem were clearly the is no problems the only problems are by the people who jump on this threads to do no more then cause upset because they think they know it all but just goes to show how much they do know going by some of the comments here! :cursing:


:nonod: I hope you have a long hard think about your attitude I really do :nonod:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Off to read it


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Please remember this is an open forum.. And each time someone actually posts on a thread whether it be offering a little advice or wanting to help home.. Please realise that these members are Bumping the thread up!! And not causing harm.. 

Im going to leave this thread closed as I see no benefit to opening it as the Bunny has been found a home.. 

Thanks Momentofmadness


----------

